# Question about cage size?



## Animal_Lover2936 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,
I am going to try to make this short and cut to the point. Basically, the only table I could use for a cage is a square that could fit nothing larger than a 30Â½ inch by 30Â½ inch cage. 
Because I am new to Bunnies, I have no clue whether that would be super small or just fine.

I am interested in Holland Lops, but have read conflicting information on their adult size. Some have said 3-4lbs, others 8lbs. 

I also like the Mini Rex, but am not sure on their adult size.
Either way, can I house anything in a cage 30x30 inches? 
Thank you so much!! 

P.S. I am able to take the bunny outside of the cage for exercise, so it wouldn't be cramped up all day long. Thanks again!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

You may want to consider a cage that is on the floor. Bunnies typically do not like being picked up because they are prey animals. Many times it is easier to have a cage that you can open the door and let them come and go as they please.

If you are interested in alternatives to cages there are NIC cubes which are flexible, much cheaper, and super easy to put together (just zip ties, no tools needed). Just something to think about. Good luck


----------



## Dulmit (Apr 18, 2011)

Small space might be tricky. If you are good at building you can always build up and make multi-levels, but 30" x 30" is really pushing the lower bounds in my mind. Then again with many levels and plenty of out of cage time it could work. Litter boxes, water and feeding areas, hiding places, hay, toys and the like all take up a lot of room. I would also be sure the bunny can COMPLETELY stretch out and lay down, as well as stand on its hind legs.

Why are you using a table? Is it a convenience thing, or is it a space issue? If you put plywood on the table (and held it down) it could get much larger. 
PS. My Holland lop is about 5lbs. I think they tend to have a fair range in size and I swear they get mixed up / or are actually mini lops, which are larger. I am still not 100% that mine is a Holland since he was a pet store bunny.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

Dulmit- that is a good point. My mini lop is 4 pounds. I think the two get mixed a lot so there is more variability in size than you would think.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 18, 2011)

> I also like the Mini Rex, but am not sure on their adult size.
> Either way, can I house anything in a cage 30x30 inches?


Mini-Rex adult size is in the 4-5 pound range. Both my late Scone MacBunny and my present rabbit, Natasha Rabbitova, weigh about five and a half pounds, a little big for a Mini Rex - not fat, just a little larger than average. 

The cage, which I originally built for Scone when he was young, is a two-level arrangement. The bottom is a pet-shop purchased cage, roughly 19 x 38 inches (actually, Â½ meter by 1 meter, as it was made in Italy). I added a second level which is the same depth, but four feet long (Home Depot wire shelving isn't metric). That provides plenty of room, and the buns like being able to get up on a second level to relax, away from the litter box on the ground floor. 

In this picture, you can get a pretty good idea of the scale of the cage vs. an adult mini-Rex. The lower level would be about 9" wider than you asked about, but the depth is 11" less. Between the two levels, there's about half again more floor space than a 30"x30" square (1450 sq. in vs 900).


----------



## Animal_Lover2936 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, everyone. The reason I planned to put the cage on a table was because in my basement I have a table with nothing on it, so it looked like a good place to put the rabbit cage. My mom wouldn't be too keen on getting rid of her table to build a higher cage. I'll keep looking around for some ideas, and update later. Thanks again for the replies, let me know if you have any additional info.


----------



## Animal_Lover2936 (Apr 18, 2011)

UPDATE:
Well, I have some very upsetting news. Unfortunately, none of this matters anymore. I have just found out today that my mom is very allergic to rabbits, therefore I obviously cannot get one. This made me really sad because I wanted one SO badly... but as you can see it cannot possibly work out.
Thank you very much for your help, anyway.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow ok. That was pretty fast and upsetting.


----------



## Animal_Lover2936 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah. Ever since I wanted a bunny, I began researching to see if I was capable of housing one before asking my mom if I could get one. It was pretty abrupt, I knew she was allergic to some dogs, but I didn't think bunnies, too.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 18, 2011)

A 30"x30" should be a good size for a small to medium sized breed. Hollands would be just fine in that!


----------

